# Rescued a Young Pigeon and Could Use Some Help



## lazyswarm (Jul 23, 2015)

I found Frankie (not sure if its male or female) on the back steps of my workplace just sitting there in harms way. I carefully moved Frankie to a bushed area not far from the steps and an hour later I went back outside and there it was sitting in the exact same spot. I left some water and crushed up corn kernel (which it ate) and when leaving work it was still there so I didn't feel i had any other choice but to take Frankie home. The building sits on an alley with a lot of stray cats. 

I did my research and because Frankie still squeaks and based on feather make up under wing I don't think he can be more than 25 days old. Ive had Frankie for 3 days now and provided the following care:

-private room (empty room in my apt l lol) with 2 big windows.
-fashioned an extension to window sill where Frankie can sit next to screen or have option to walk down plank out to a cooler or warmer (night time) location. 
-basket with clean towel as well as a towel outside basket (where he seems to like).
-Fresh water several times a day in a relatively deep (3 inches) and spill proof tupperware container. 
-ultra care lice application under both wings, belly, tail feathers and lightly applied to top of head/neck (noticed Frankie had several skinny looking bugs which i believe to be feather lice). 


I was leaving semi-crushed wild bird seed in a 3 inch deep small cup which he eats but now, from the research i did, I think i'd rather not leave food in room but feed him myself or at least administer the feed this way my presence will register to Frankie as positive and he'll start to trust me and be excited to see me. Any thoughts on that? 
Also I don't feel its safe to release Frankie yet judging by the bird's squeak, feather make up on bottom of wing and flight abilities. Frankie can fly, just not 100% it seems. As far as releasing, how old should a feral pigeon should be? I'm thinking it was possibly being weaned when I came across it? Chances are i may get attached an want to keep as a pet but not sure if that's the right thing to do.

Any thoughts on this is greatly appreciated! I'm an animal lover and have taken in many wild animal just never a pigeon.

Thanks!


----------



## lazyswarm (Jul 23, 2015)

*Pictures of under wing*

another to follow.


----------



## lazyswarm (Jul 23, 2015)

*pics....*

here's another. If there are any others you'd like me to post let me know. thanks guys!


----------



## lazyswarm (Jul 23, 2015)

*pics....*

Im having trouble posting more than one pic but here goes..


----------



## lazyswarm (Jul 23, 2015)

*more pics...*

here's another under wing pic. There is some pink and underdeveloped feathers that don't seem to be visible in this pic. Sorry for the lack of clarity.


----------



## Katydid11 (Jul 28, 2013)

If he can eat on his own, I'd recommend that you let him do so. Unless you are 100% that you want to keep him as a pet and can commit to all that entails, you should handle him as little as possible. In the wild, the bird will need to have fear of humans to survive. Please remember that pigeons are routinely trapped or attracted and shot, so he should not have his natural avoidance of humans changed. 

With all the risks out there, my personal opinion is that most birds who are physically able to be released are better off free. Feral pigeons don't always make the best pets once they reach maturity and become territorial and they generally need a large flight loft (or free flight) and a friend to keep happy. Once tamed, they don't have the option of safely going back out into the world.


----------



## Katydid11 (Jul 28, 2013)

From the picture, it look like he has more than enough feathers to fly, so it is strange that you were able to catch him at all. I'd recommend having a local wildlife rehabber look at him to see if he has a wing injury. Sometimes it can be hard to tell..


----------



## lazyswarm (Jul 23, 2015)

*Thanks Katydid..*

Appreciate the info. So as far as release goes, how long should I wait? Yes it seems to be eating just fine on its own but I'm concerned with it's flight abilities and I was told it's under wing/feathers should be completely developed without any pink within before it can fend for itself.


----------



## lazyswarm (Jul 23, 2015)

*RE: Katidid*

Again it can fly just not like a full grown adult. I'm pretty positive that its still under a month old (beak, squeak and under carriage)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There had to be a reason he was so easy to catch and didn't try to fly away. Maybe sick. If healthy he should have been with his parents and the flock. I also feel that if he can be released that he is better off than in a cage. But if they are hand raised by people, then they don't learn all they should have from the parents and flock. When he is a bit older and flying stronger, he could be released into a flock, but you would have to do a soft release and hope for the best. Is there a flock nearby that you think he may have come from?


----------



## Katydid11 (Jul 28, 2013)

I would do at least another two weeks, if possible, perhaps a little longer. I don't release mine until they can get from the ground to a height of over my head pretty quickly and they get tricky to catch. I would gradually stop feeding him out of a bowl, if you are, and scatter the seed, so he learns to look for it. I'd also add in very small amounts of other food items (tiny bits of bread or dry pasta, etc) so he begins to identify things as possible food items and to check them out. If you have a window that faces a yard, or another area not close to a street, you may want to consider that as a soft release point. Once he can fly better, maybe leave the window and screen open and see what he does.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Mixing other food items in is actually a good idea. He needs to see these things as food.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Almost all the good advices have been given. Just wanted to say thanks for caring for him. He seems more than a month old, may be 10-12 days as it seems. The question is why he was in the same position and not moving from where you shifted him or where you got him? Seems some sickness as said earlier or may be tired of being chased by a predator? 
Is he reacting normal and active, walks around in room? and try at least few flights? 
Happy to know that you are an animal lover and care for them. Thanks so much


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree that if he was easy to catch it would be prudent to watch him and feed him and keep him safe. Lovely bird. Ferals are my favorite. If he turns out not to be releasable, feral pigeons actually make great pets. Phoebe, who was our love, was a feral and was tamer than you could imagine once she got to know and trust us.


----------



## lazyswarm (Jul 23, 2015)

The weird thing is after i found it sitting on the back steps I moved it to a grassy area about 30 feet away. Then it came back and was sitting on the same step. I don't believe its sick, it's eating/drinking, poop looks normal and he's active. I left the door of the room he stays in open a crack last night and when i woke up it was on my kitchen counter lol. As far as why it was so easy to catch, I've been around lots of pigeons and out of all birds they seem to be the least afraid of humans. Maybe it's just in their genes after all these years, I don't know. Perhaps it was just tired or afraid and felt safer around me because because at first i gave it space and didn't try to handle it. However It didn't let me pick it up without trying to hop away and it was squeaking when i was handling the little guy. I think I'll reassess the situation in about a week and take it from there. Thanks for listening


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A wild bird, even a pigeon isn't normally easy to approach and pick up. A bird in a loft, yes. A wild bird, no.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Your buddy is likely a tame bird. Hope you will adopt him. I think he wants to adopt you!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

I agree with Cweb, this bird clearly picked you, it is a sweet young one and will make a great pet. It needs help, it is young and wont know how to feed itself in the wild with no parents to show it. They are no bother, very sweet, loyal and quiet. I vote you KEEP it safe  and totally enjoy it. Jaykay is totally in love with her rescue. You will be too....


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I second CBLs vote and hope you will adopt Frankie.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I would go for where the bird wants to be. Have to ask him. Lol. If you think you both are bonded you would love to keep him as a pet but you will have to be dedicated. You can't release him when he is tame, he wouldn't be able to survive in wild then. So think before you start taming him. Sometimes we see people want to release a tame feral bird as they have to go out of town for some days and there is no one to keep him, in that way if released they won't be able to survive being tame and have no idea of how to find feed and water, how to escape predators etc. 
So I just want to say you have to think from all angles before you get bonded with him and he with you. Once he is your pet bird be sure you won't think of releasing him.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Kiddy its already too late, if he is squeaking for her, he has bonded to her and accepts her as a feeder or surrogate, he has no fear and asks for food. With pigeons it is "trust at first sight" with some peope and thats what it is here. So if she doesnt keep him, someone else should.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I never saw a bird "trusting at first sight", if it really so, poster lazyswarm is lucky  
I wish to have a bird like that


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Kiddy thats what happed with Kris bird Jubo-Pepper, she walked right up to his step and in the house, many pigeons have done that.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hmm you are right, I wonder how pigeons recognise people while it is harder for people to recognise people. Lol


----------

